# 2012 cruze RS brake dust



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

hi guys i am new here this is my first post. i bought a 2012 chevy cruze RS 1.4L turbo and i have 700 miles on it and i have washed it about 10 times know and i keep notising a big build up of brake dust on the front wheels has anny one els run into alot of brake dust problems? if so what have u dune? do they make aftermarket pads yet? thanks


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

I noticed alot of breakdust on my 2.0 diesel in the beginning


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There's been too much rain around here for brake dust to build up.


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

do they make an aftermarket pad yet?


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Wash your car every 70 miles? If I did that I would wash it 1.5 x a day!

Anyway, most brake dust is normal. At this point there is not much you can do about it other than maybe coast a bit more before the light turns red. Different compounds are sure to follow.

JK


----------



## spydog (Mar 16, 2012)

ya i have ben washing the car once a week. i checked with NAPA parts they dont even have pads avalible yet thay told me


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

What about black specks on the wheels? Could that be due to the tire shine I use or would that also be attributed to the brakes? (tho you'd think the tire shine would fly out outward radially not into and on the rims).


----------

